# Software recommendation



## rs6mra (3 Feb 2022)

Hi, 

I had a couple of plans for an extension drawn up a few years ago and we never got round to submitting an application for planning. 
There were two plans drawn up by two different architects and paid for but one has since passed away and I can't trace the other. 
All I wish now want to do is recreate the plans and submit them to planning. I might make a couple of alterations just by extending the actual extension by a couple of meters. Before I start looking for an architect is there a user-friendly software some can recommend?


----------



## Spectric (3 Feb 2022)

rs6mra said:


> Before I start looking for an architect is there a user-friendly software some can recommend?


You may find it easier just to get another architect because not only can they produce the drawings they also know the local planing department and can make things smoother otherwise you have a bit of a learning curve and maybe the expense of an architectal CAD package.


----------



## Fitzroy (3 Feb 2022)

I used an architectural technician to do some drawings for me. Considerably less than an architect in price and was working to my sketch but brought all the correct elements to the drawings for planning and building control. No idea if this is common elsewhere but was recommended by the builder who was interested in the work.


----------



## rs6mra (3 Feb 2022)

A friend was in a similar position but in his case he fell out with the architect. As he had paid for the plans he requested all the drawings and made the amendments. I know he didn’t use any kind of software as he can’t stand computers.


----------



## Sandyn (3 Feb 2022)

If you already have the old plans and just want to recreate them and do some alterations, there are many software programs, but not sure which would be best. I have done many drawings, but never full house plans. 
If you were starting from scratch, I would get someone to do the drawings who is familiar with your local planning department and done a few applications before. They should know the unique peculiarities of the local department. There seems to be a tick list of things that the planning department expect to see on the drawings. if you get that correct to start with, it will save a lot of effort. Updating is easier once you have the basics sorted.


----------



## rs6mra (3 Feb 2022)

The plans I want to use were about to be submitted at the time
We had fully completed the application and had discussed it with a planner at the council and they had no issues with it.
If I can get them done I’ll use their 30 mins fee paid consultation and if they bastardise it then it’s over to the pros …..


----------



## J-G (4 Feb 2022)

rs6mra said:


> ...is there a user-friendly software some can recommend?


It's no good just looking for 'software' - it would need to be the same software that was used to create the original plans. That is assuming that you wish to utilise the original plans. 
The only way to determine that, would be to examine the file name - but more particularly - the file extension . . . the part after the 'dot'. 

That will be unique to the creating software - as an example, SketchUp files always have .skp, AutoCAD are .dxf or .dwg but this is also used by 'similar' software like DraughtSight et al.


----------



## Ollie78 (4 Feb 2022)

There are many cad software that will produce a drawing. You could do it in fusion 360, freecad, sketchup (Pro only for drawings I think) and many others.
However, some of the software architects use is industry specific like Revit or Archicad. These are BIM software (building information modeling) and while they can of course produce drawings they have other features for structural calculations and all sorts of construction industry stuff.

As J-G says try to find the extension name. Also you might be able to find out from the planners a list of accepted formats.
I am sure you can still submit a hand drawn plan if you want to.

Ollie


----------



## 2sheds (4 Feb 2022)

Do you have electronic plans or paper plans? All the architects I have worked with don't like providing raw CAD files (typically .dwg for AutoCAD) and will normally provide pdf files or printed output. To amend these you normally need to scan in the paper copies as a pdf, then you have to import these pdf files as a layer into a CAD program - typically as an image rather than a vector drawing. Then you would trace over these in your CAD program and modify them. PITA and cheaper and quicker to get someone who has and knows architectural software to do it for you. I'm not aware of any CAD programs that vectorise from pdfs, but there might be one out there.

But you don't need to submit full CAD-produced plans for planning. You can draw them freehand even, but it is also acceptable to draw the changes onto the existing paper plans, scan them and submit those. As long as the planning officer can see the proposed alterations to the existing building, you should be fine. You also ned to submit a site plan and a location plan, you can buy these for a few quid online, IIRC the planning portal has a link.

Unless you are already experienced in CAD software, it's a steep learning curve, and I have not been too impressed with any of the so-called house design and floor-planning software out there.


----------



## ghostemane (1 Jun 2022)

For all my projects I use SketchUp. It's easy to create some plans. For all color matches my advice is use crello Light Blue It's easy tool to choose colors


----------



## g1_lo (2 Jun 2022)

Depends on the complexity of your project. If your wanting accurate fixed based costs from companies to carry out the work good drawings are a must. One to give an accurate cost and two to stop any variations and arguments down the line. Saving a few pounds up front usually always ends up costing you further down the line.


----------

